# Leise und schicke AIO für rund 100,-€



## B3rnH4rd (30. September 2021)

Grüße,
ich muss jetzt nach längerem Lesen und Testvideos schauen doch mal fragen. Ich suche eine AIO für meinen 5900x mit 360mm Radiator. Mein Pure Rock 2 packt das zwar noch aber eine AIO macht optisch und bzgl. der Leistung einfach mehr her.

Bedingungen:
- Leise ist muss!!!! Zumindest im Desktop-Betrieb.
- Sie soll auch nach was aussehen. Die ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 gefällt mir bspw überhaupt nicht. Auch wenn sie sehr gut sein soll.
- Die Pumpe sollte RGB haben, der Rest ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
- Längere Garantie ist erwünscht.
- Einfache Wartung ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen, wenns der Preis denn erlaubt.
- Preis: Wenns geht um die 100,-€. 120,-€ gingen notfalls auch noch. Alles drüber würde ich nach Möglichkeit gerne vermeiden.

Ich habe hier auch ein paar Einträge gelesen. So richtig schlau bin ich nicht draus geworden, was jetzt leise ist und was nicht. Da gingen die Meinungen doch schon stark auseinander 
Ich habe auch einige schon angeschaut. Die NZXT-Modelle gefallen mir sehr gut, sind aber doch schon gut teuer. Hat denn hier bspw. jemand Erfahrung mit den Bequiet AIOs gemacht?
Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen!


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. September 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt hat mich bisher nur eine AIO zufrieden stellen können:








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 166,04 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Die Pumpe ist unhörbar, die Lüfter sind okay, werden natürlich laut bei maximaler Umdrehung…


----------



## Shinna (30. September 2021)

B3rnH4rd schrieb:


> - Die Pumpe sollte RGB haben, der Rest ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
> Hat denn hier bspw. jemand Erfahrung mit den Bequiet AIOs gemacht?


Die Silent Loop2 hat keine "beleuchtete Pumpe"...Das würde sie ja eh ausschließen. Davon ab ist IMO die Pumpe etwas lauter. Von der Performance nehmen sich 280iger und 360iger Radiatoren nicht so viel. Wichtiger sind die verwendeten Lüfter bzw. das diese über einen genügend hohen Luftdruck verfügen. Ansonsten kannst Du gleich bei einem Tower Cooler bleiben. Da wäre nämlich nicht so viel Differenz dann in der Performance. Wo wir bei Performance sind. Je nach Case wirst Du keinen sonderlichen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn der Radiator hinter einem "Airflow Restricter" sitzt kommt da schlecht kalte Luft drüber. Sprich Du hast abgesehen von der Optik und den Ausgaben keine nennenswerte Zusatzleistung.


----------



## B3rnH4rd (30. September 2021)

So sieht man sich wieder  Danke für Deine Meinung!


Shinna schrieb:


> Die Silent Loop2 hat keine "beleuchtete Pumpe"...Das würde sie ja eh ausschließen.


Die Silent Loop 2 hat durchaus RGB-Beleuchtung an der Pumpe. Hier kannst es zb sehen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaKowhlF0Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Deinen Einwand mit Airflow seh ich ein. BeQuiet gibt zwar an, dass das Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung optimiert sei. Aber ich hab schon öfters gehört, dass der Airflow des PureBase 600 nicht so optimal sei.


grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hat mich bisher nur eine AIO zufrieden stellen können:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ich werde sie mir mal anschauen. Liegt eigtl ein bisschen über meinem Budget


----------



## Shinna (30. September 2021)

Ok, ich dachte Du wolltest ein Display und nicht nur etwas Farbe am Rand Mein Fehler!

Eine gute AIO und ein sehr guter Aircooler(Noctua/DRP4) liegen so um die 5°C auseinander. Und das bei einem guten Case wo der Radiator "in" einer Meshfront sitzt. Wenn Du es quasi nur für die Optik machst ist das völlig i.O. 

Ansonsten bau die AIO erstmal in der Front ein und schau wie die Temps sind. Dann nimm das Frontpanel mal ab und vergleiche. Letztlich ist es bei allem aber immer die gleiche Grundsatzfrage: Wie leise soll es sein und wie viel ist es mir bei den Temps wert.


----------



## B3rnH4rd (1. Oktober 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte Du wolltest ein Display und nicht nur etwas Farbe am Rand Mein Fehler!


Nichts passiert  

Alles klar, ich werd mir Deinen Rat zu Herzen nehmen, danke!


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2021)

B3rnH4rd schrieb:


> Einfache Wartung ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen, wenns der Preis denn erlaubt.


Mit dieser Voraussetzung kommt im Grunde nur die Alphacool infrage.


----------



## Aerni (1. Oktober 2021)

Leise und unter 100€? Dark Rock Pro 4. Is halt keine AiO, aber erfüllt den Zweck mehr als gut


----------

